# 89,000 oil change MKVI GTI -- Brand New Long Block



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

NEW LONG BLOCK ONLY, rest has 89,000 on the car, Switched to LiquiMoly 5W40 for next report. What do you think? My motor was replaced due to oil pump failing and then metal in oil pan blah blah blah. Thankfully extended warranty through allstate from dealer for like 4k, it paid itself off before this. All stock minus fog lights lol. Glad i didnt chip it.


This is its FIRST OIL CHANGE by me, the oil thats in this report was from the first pour in new block and the sticker said Castrol Edge 5W30 on the window. I also grabbed the oil sample from mid pour while draining, not the start of the drain or end.


----------

